# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Конкурс от cyberstos.ru

## cyberstos

Конкурс - РАДОСТНЫЙ

Вот и пришло время для нового конкурса!

Собственно сам приз!

Планировали стартовать 1 мая, но в связи с сами знаете какими событиями стартуем только сегодня, 6 мая.

Вакханалия будет длиться аж до 30 июня. 30 июня можно будет подать последнюю работу, это так для ясности.

Затем с 1 по 5 июля пройдёт первый этап голосования, затем с 6 по 7 июля, пройдёт второй этап голосования.

Правила второго этапа голосования будут озвучены по окончанию первого этапа.

Бороться будем за первое и единственное место. Приз в этот раз будет серьезный и даже можно сказать круглый. Фото приза и его название вы сможете увидеть на днях.

Ниже как обычно всё строго по конкретике:

Проявить себя можно следующими способами:

- Рецензия на компьютерную игру (письменная или видео)
- Рецензия на Х/Ф или М/Ф (письменная или видео)
- Художественная работа (плакат, фотожабы, комиксы...)

Общие положения:

- В конкурсе участвуют только зарегистрированные пользователи.
- Постить работу для конкурса нужно в группе [КОНКУРС], для этого в неё необходимо будет вступить.
- Контент работы должен быть оригинальным.
- Перед публикацией внимательно изучите ПРАВИЛА публикации постов. Не правильно оформленные посты будут удаляться.
- Количество работ опубликованных одним автором не ограниченно.
- Победители будут выбраны путём демократического голосования в два этапа.

Дерзайте отцы!

----------

